# Doe refusing to stand to nurse triplets



## GoForBrokeFarm (Jan 17, 2016)

A week ago I had a doe kid healthy triplets, I made sure everyone was warm and received their colostrum. The first day or two she was taking care of everyone but then she stopped standing for them unless I held her. I decided to supplement them with replacer to take some stress of feeding three off her, hoping that would help. I am now bottle feeding two and I still have to tie her AND hold her leg just so one can still nurse! She has raised singles the last two years and her udder is soft, not engorged or shows any obvious signs that something is wrong. Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was she previously a good mom?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What is her temp?

Is she eating/drinking OK?

How are her inner lower eyelid coloring?

Did you look at her milk and see if it is OK. I know you mentioned all looks OK, but not sure if the milk was looked at?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would also take a really close look at her teats and udder to make double sure there are no cuts, injuries, sores, etc. that are making her dislike them nursing. Keep holding her, I know it is so frustrating but I wouldn't give up yet! Perhaps these triplets are particularly aggressive nursers with particularly sharp teeth.


----------



## GoForBrokeFarm (Jan 17, 2016)

She is my best doe and she has been a great mother two years in a row.
This afternoon her temp was 101.5 and instead of letting any of the kids nurse I milked her and got 10-12 oz. Even milking her I had to hold her leg but I can't feel any lumps or masses in her udder.
Two kids are drinking milk replacer from a bottle but the one refuses a bottle so I always let her nurse. Tonight after letting the one nurse while holding the doe I put her back and let a different one out and she actually stood and let him nurse a little on her own.
I'm going back out in a few minutes and I'm going to see if she will let the buckling nurse again. With any luck I might finally get her to raise at least one!
I have also ordered a tooth file and will see if that will help her accept one of the doelings.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Is she having a hard time standing in general? Maybe she's weak or needs calcium?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

nicolemackenzie said:


> Is she having a hard time standing in general? Maybe she's weak or needs calcium?


Good question!

Also, since two kids are getting replacer she might not take them back, they aren't pooping her own milk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It sounds like you relieved her enough to make her not hurt in the udder, that is why she is letting them nurse now.
Especially if she takes the buck kid too.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How are your doe & triplets now GoforBroke?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like it's painful for her to nurse them. Could be the start of mastitis. Can you get milk out easily?


----------



## GoForBrokeFarm (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the help and sorry I haven't replied for awhile. Things got really busy fast, I had 5 does kids within 4 days with TWELVE kids!!

The first doe with triplets is doing good. I filed the sharp teeth on the doelings and she is now taking the buck and one of the doelings back and I'm selling the one doeling as a bottle baby. So life is good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

